# Seiko Chrono Sport 150



## micky66 (Nov 2, 2011)

hi,i hope someone can help me,

im looking to get a new or second hand bracelet for my seiko sport chrono 150 circa 1991,

if anyone has one, or knows where i can get my hands on one i would be very grateful.

many thanks.....micky


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Try eBay.

Welcome to the forum.

:welcome:







:cheers:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

micky66 said:


> im looking to get a new or second hand bracelet for my seiko sport chrono 150 circa 1991,


Micky, telling us the Seiko model # 7xxx-xxxx off the case-back would be a big help.


----------



## micky66 (Nov 2, 2011)

hi, sorry. the serial no is gm25-6000 and the other no on the back is 111808.

thanks for the responce....micky


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

micky66 said:


> hi, sorry. the serial no is gm25-6000 and the other no on the back is 111808.


No such thing, Micky. :thumbsdown: I presume you mean a *6*M25-6000 .... something like this ?










If that is your watch, then the Seiko p/n for the original two-tone bracelet is B1787C.

You could try ordering one from Seiko UK, but I suspect it's probably obsolete and NLA.

There aren't many other 20mm bracelets which used the same (oddly rounded) curved ends as those.

I just ran a quick search on eBay, and this auction just ended: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120801781161?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1076

It may have fitted, with a little bit of modification to the bracelet end pieces. :butcher: So as Tim says ....



tall_tim said:


> Try eBay.


.... and keep on looking ! :search:

Forgetting bracelets for the moment ....

Your watch has a (otherwise) normal 20mm lug width fitting. How about a nice dark blue? leather strap instead ? :huh:


----------



## micky66 (Nov 2, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> micky66 said:
> 
> 
> > hi, sorry. the serial no is gm25-6000 and the other no on the back is 111808.
> ...


----------



## micky66 (Nov 2, 2011)

Many Thanks, Yes your spot on that is my watch.

I have the original bracelet, but the catch is broken and the double fastening has come off.

Do you know of a reputable repairer that could maybe fix it?

If not then a good leather strap is on the cards.

again thanks for your time....micky


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Micky.

Wait till tomorrow morning for another possible development. :dontgetit: No promises.


----------



## micky66 (Nov 2, 2011)

With baited breath my friend lol :good:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

micky66 said:


> I have the original bracelet, but the catch is broken and the double fastening has come off.


In the meantime, Micky what exactly do you mean by 'the double fastening' ? :huh:


----------



## micky66 (Nov 2, 2011)

Theres a safety catch on the bracelet will post a pic in the morning.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Wait till tomorrow morning for another possible development. :dontgetit: No promises.


My apologies. :blush:.

When I posted that, I wasn't at home, so not in full possession of the facts (nor the watch),

and slightly under the influence. :wine: Obviously suffering from memory lapse too.









Last year I'd bought a 'spares or repairs' job lot (for the stainless 7A38-7270 on the left):










It included a 5M22 Kinetic beater (middle of the photo), which I'd done nothing with, since.

Without checking, I thought the similar-looking bracelet off that might have fitted your watch. 

But not only are the end pieces not the same, they're only 18mm wide - not 20mm. Sorry.









Anyway, from what you've since written, Micky, it sounds like you don't actually need a new bracelet ....

Just a replacement clasp for your existing bracelet - which is very easily (and possibly cheaply) solved.











micky66 said:


> .... the catch is broken and the double fastening has come off.





micky66 said:


> Theres a safety catch on the bracelet will post a pic in the morning.


I look forward to seeing your photo.

Hopefully, from that, with a couple of very quick measurements, I should be able to tell you what you need to order to fix it.


----------



## micky66 (Nov 2, 2011)

Here's the pic, hope you can make it out ok.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> .... with a couple of very quick measurements, I should be able to tell you what you need to order to fix it.


Close, Micky .... but no cigar. :grin:










The two dimensions I need you to measure *accurately* (in mm) are:

The *inside* width of the clasp (that's the long double ended arrow), and ....

The *middle* width of the Z fold-clamp, *not* at the centre part (with a red *X*) ....

but at the other end, where it joins the bracelet (hidden under the watch head in your photo).


----------



## micky66 (Nov 2, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > .... with a couple of very quick measurements, I should be able to tell you what you need to order to fix it.
> ...


hi seiko, the measurements that you have asked for are; inside width is 18mm, and the middle width of the clamp is 15mm

Thanks again for your time....micky


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

micky66 said:


> the measurements that you have asked for are; inside width is 18mm, and the middle width of the clamp is 15mm.


Micky, I'm sorry, but that inside 'middle width' you've given sounds suspiciously too big (for an 18mm clasp). 

I suspect that you possibly didn't read what I was asking you to measure properly.

I thought I'd made it clear enough - but obviously not.



SEIKO7A38 said:


> Just a replacement clasp for your existing bracelet - which is very easily (and possibly cheaply) solved.


Cheapest and easiest available (non-Seiko branded) similar replacement stainless clasp is this one from Cousins UK ....










The postage will cost you more !

If the 2nd dimension I was asking you for is genuinely 15mm as you say,

then you'll just have to open it up with a file or dremel to make it fit. :butcher:

The two 'smaller width' options Cousins offer are 8mm and 10mm .... not 15mm !


----------



## micky66 (Nov 2, 2011)

Seiko my friend again your spot on (my mistake)the widths are 18mm and 10mm,

How much would it be for a genuine seiko brand clasp?

thanks...micky


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

micky66 said:


> Seiko my friend again your spot on (my mistake) the widths are 18mm and 10mm,
> 
> How much would it be for a genuine seiko brand clasp?


Depends if you could find one. :search:

I can't see any genuine Seiko 18mm S/S 'safety' clasps, same style as yours on eBay at the moment. :lookaround:

But how does item # 380328675687 grab you ? :shocking: @ *$59.99* !


----------



## micky66 (Nov 2, 2011)

i dont think my watch would be worth $59 lol :not_i:


----------



## micky66 (Nov 2, 2011)

hi seiko could you please take a look at this bracelet and tell me if it would fit my watch..thanks micky


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I would if I could see your photos. :blind:


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

I have a bracelet for one of those if you want to get in touch


----------



## micky66 (Nov 2, 2011)

Email me

Hi Barry, Is it the same bracelet? if it is how much do you want for it? you can e-mail me direct if you want .....thanks micky


----------



## micky66 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Barry, is it the same bracelet? if so how much do you want for it.....thanks ...micky


----------



## micky66 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Seiko, still looking for a decent bracelet, how do i get the contact details for "Barry" that has got one of them,

Many Thanks.....micky :search:


----------

